# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Tayyib Memleketi Satarken

## atoybil

ğTAYYİB MEMLEKETİ SATARKENğ .........TEMİZELLER.COM

**
*TEHLİKELİ BU OYUNA. BİR SON VERMEK LAZIM!!*

_Susuyorsak, sanmayın korkuyoruz_

_üanakkale de vardık, Bu günde varız_

_Bekliyoruz; taşırın sabrımızı_

_ülmeye dünden razı, Türkün erkeği kızı_

_Biz düşmanı kan gölünde boğarız_

_üanakkale de vardık, bu günde varız..._

_ Mehmet Dalmaz_

 





*BüYüK ROMA'YA DOĞRU*

*Bu yazı 02-03-2003 yılında yazılmıştır. Metal Fırtınayı tartışanlar bu işin altında yatan ana nedenin, esas hedef Türkiye olduğunu bilmektedirler ama söylemek. sahiplerine ihanet olacağından hep kamufle etmeye çalışacaklardır.. Biz bu hadiseyi iki yıl önce işaret ettik**

**TüRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ.**
Bu güne kadar ülkeyi yöneten hükümetler, onurlu ve dik duruş sergileyememekten dolayı.şahsiyetsiz ve haysiyetsiz politikalarının bedelini, Türk milletine ödemekten başka bir şey yapamamışlardır!!!*

*ABDğdeki Yahudi lobilerinden, icazet alarak iktidar koltuğuna oturan satılmış hainler, İhanetlerine devam edebilmek için. batılı düşmanlarımızın bütün istediklerini vermeye razı olup, rıza göstermişlerdir..* 

*Odan sonra:*

*Batılı sözde dost ve müttefikler ise, Türk yurdunu parçalamak için ellerinden gelen her tür imkanı kullanmışlardır!!!*

*Bakın neler vermişler!!!*

*Bakın birkaç basit rakam verelim!!*

*Yıl 11 Kasım 1938 Büyük Atağnın ölümü ile mason locaları ile iş birliğinde olan ismet paşaya hazinede* *214 ton** altın teslim edilmiştir..*

*İsmet paşa iktidarının değişimi ile Adalet Partisine devir edilen hazinedeki,* *Altın miktarı 130 tondur 4 ton altın başka ülkelere rehin verilmiştir**..*

*1960 ihtilalinde devir alınan miktar yalnızca* *19 ton** olarak kayıtlara geçmiştir..*

*Ama ülke borçsuz,kendi kendine yetmekte ve dimdik ayaktadır!!*

*şu anda ise ülke toprakları, Bankaları, milli müesseselerin tamamı, büyük ölçüde toprak satılmış,* *YERLİ HIRSIZLARIN DIş BANKALARDAKİ HESAPALRINA dışarıya kaçırılmış 220 milyar dolar $**, ve 310 milyar doların üzerinde bir dış borç, Bağımsızlığı tehlikeye düşmüş, bölünmekle karşı karşı kalmış, bir Türkiye cumhuriyeti.ğ*

*Yukarıdaki 310 milyar dış borç, Satılan bankalar ve ülke toprakları bu artış ve yok oluş AKP iktidarının dört yıllık bir süresi içinde oluşmuştur.*

*AKP Atatürkğten sonra gelen yöneticilerin hepsinin verdiğinden daha fazla ülkeye zarar vermiştirğ*

*İşTE SONUü BU* 

*İşTE bu nedenle ülkemiz:**Dünyanın gizli servislerinin, elini kolunu sallayarak cirit attığı yer oldu.. Kim aklına gelirse, (CIA, MOSSAD, MI 6, YUNAN GİZLİ SERVİSİ, KGB, SAVAK, ALMAN İSTİHBARAT SERVİSLERİ -VAKIF YüNETİCİSİ VEYA GAZETECİ VEYA ARKEOLOG OLARAK üLKEMİZİ PARüALAMAK YüNüNDE HER TüR FAALİYETİ GüSTERMEKTEDİRLER!!* 

*BİRDE BUNLARA EK OLARAK MAYASI BOZULMUş YERLİ İşBİRLİKüİLERİ vardır...
Elini sallasan gizli servis elamanına değecek, bir bunlar mı? birde misyoner faaliyetleri yürütenler var .

*

*AVRUPADA bazı ülke nüfusu kadar ülkemizde hain türemiş vaziyette!!*

*Bu hainler makam ve mevkide bulunmaktalar!!*

*Başbakan dışişleri bakanı!*

*Sanayici, işçi veya, tarikatçı!!* 

*Batılıların,Bu güne kadar yapmış oldukları, açık ve seçik görülmektedirğki,!! ülkemizi ülkemizi her gün biraz daha batağa doğru iteklemişlerdir!!!* 



*KIBRIS GİTTİ, KIBRISLI ANAVATANINDA YAşAYAN KARDEşİNE DüşMAN OLDU!!*

*KERKüK VE KERKüK TüRKü YOK OLDU*

*IRAK POLİTİKASI İFLAS ETTİ DEMİYORUM!!*

*İFLAS ETMEDİ ABDğNİN VE MASONLARIN İSTEDİKLERİ NOKTAYA DOĞRU YOLALMAKTA!!*

*BUNLARIN üLKEMİZDEKİ PİYONLARIDA HALA TüRK MİLLETİNE YALAN SüYLEMEYE DEVAM ETMEKTEDİRLER!*

*MEHMET AĞARA GELİNCE!!*

*KARDEşİNİN APRK HOLDİNGİN ORTAĞI OLDUĞUNU DüşüNüRSEK!!*

*ONUNDA MASON LOCALARININ EMRİNDE OLDUĞUNU ANLAMAKTA GECİKMEYİZ!!*

*Kıbrıs konusuna geçmeden önce Türkler arasında söylenen bir atasözü niteliğindeki deyimi nakletmek isterimğ*

*AT*

*AVRAT.*

*SİLAH (PUSAT)* 

*Bu üç konu Türk milleti için özel ,önemli ve hassastır..*

*Hadise Hun imparatorluğunda geçen, Hikayesi ise şöyledirğ*

*Bir gün üin Hakanı bir elçi gönderir ..*

*Hun imparatorundan bir kaç istekte bulunur ve imparator kabul eder, gibi görünür bundan cesaret alan üinliler tekrar bir elçi gönderirler, bu defa da Hun ülkesinden toprak isterğ*

*Beylerini toplayıp soran hakan bazı beylerden verelim, cevabını alır çünkü yukarda verilmesi isteneler de çok önemlidir onlar veriliyorsa biraz toprak vermekte bir mahsur olmamalıdırğ diye düşünürler..*

*Konuşma sırası gelen Hakan. şunları söyler!!!*

*Bundan önceki istenenler.* 

*Benim şahsi mallarım idi, verebilirdim, ama toprak ne benim, nede sizin, nede sizlerden sonra gelenlerindir, bu isteği yerine getirmemiz mümkün değildir, biz bu toprakların sadece emanetçisiyiz bu emaneti de korumakla görevliyiz burada en önemli olanı ise, görevimizi eksiksiz yerine getirmektir.*

*Bu emaneti korumanın bir tek yolu vardır. Oda savaşmaktır..* 

*Etrafında toplanmış olan beyleri de hep birden savaşalım diye haykırırlar..*

*Burada toprağın bayrağın ve kadının Türk milletindeki yerini anlatmaya çalıştıkğ*



*BU MİLLET TüRK MİLLETİ İSE NASIL BU İHANETİ YAPARDA KUTSAL EMANETİ PEşKEş üEKER.. üEKMEYE üALIşANLAR TüRK DEĞİLDE İüİMİZE YUVALANMIş HAİNLERSE.*

*TüRK OLANLAR BUNA NASIL DUR BAKALIM SEN DEMEZ. İşTE BENİ TEK DüşüNDüREN BU. ACABA BİZ KAü Kİşİ KALDI??*

*YOKSA SAYIMIZIN FARKINDA DEĞİLMİYİZ..*



ülkemizin, yıllardır bir Kıbrıs sorunu var, veya vardı...Bu sorunla birlikte bir zamanlar DR. Fazıl Küçükğbütünleşmişti Kıbrıs sorunu akla gelince fazıl küçük hatırlanırdı..

Arkasından Bayrağı Denktaş teslim aldı ve davasına sıkı sıkıya sarıldı. Elinde silahı bir gerilla gibi çarpıştı, 20 Temmuz 1974 sabahı barış harekatına kadar... 

Barış harekatından sonra uluslar arası Diplomaside iyi bir usta olduğunu kanıtladı. Ve Masa başında dünyanın en usta diplomatlarına taş çıkartırcasına Kıbrıs ve Kıbrıslıların haklarını savundu. ve ihaneti yaşadı.

Düne kadar: Sayın Denktaş iyi idi de. 

Bugün mü kötü olduğu anlaşıldı????

Yoksa bu işin içinde başka bir işmi vardı.?

Elbette bir iş değil. 

Biraz karıştırırsan bin türlü iş var..

Ben Kasımpaşalı değilim, amma kabadayıyım, sadece kabadayılığı birilerinin eteğinin altına başımı sokarak yapmıyorum, Ne dış düşmanların nede! yerli hainlerin. Ama yinede kabadayıyım benim..



*GüVENDİĞİMİN NE OLDUĞUNU SORARSANIZ, ?*

*BURASININ BENİM üLKEM OLMASI.*

*DEDELERİMDEN KALMIş OLMASI.*

*SOYUMDA Hİü KIRMALIK OLMAMASI*

*TüRK IRKINDAN OLDUĞUM İüİN*

*IRKIMDAN GELEN CESARETTENDİR..*



*YA SİZLERİNğKİ. SİZLERİN GüVENDİKLERİ NELERDİR. ?*

*Sizlerinkini de ben sıralayayım mı? ?*

*AB VE ABD DEKİ YARDAKüILARINIZDIR.. UNUTMAYIN ONLARA GüVENENLERİN HEPSİ YARI YOLDA KALDILAR..*

*İSTERMİSİNİZ BU DESTEĞİN KARşILIĞININ NELER OLDUĞUNU SIRALAYALIM..?*



*MİLLETVEKİLİ OLMAK !!!*

*BAşBAKAN OLMAK !!!*

*şİMDİLİK KENDİNİZİ GüVENDE HİSSETMEK.!*

*Bunların bedeli ise belli..*

*KIBRIS.*

*GüNEY DOĞUDAN TAVİZ.*

*İSTANBULUDA, FENER RUM PATRİKHANESİNE üZERKLİK.*

*RUHBAN OKULUNUN AüILMASI..*

*İSTANBUL DEĞİL KONSTANTİNEPOLİ OLARAK İSMİNİN DEĞİşTİRLMESİğ*



*BUNLAR BİLİNEN VE TAHMİN EDİLENLER..*

*BİRDE BİLİNMEYENLER VAR..*

*NELERMİ?*

*VALLAHİ şİMDİLİK BENDE BİLMİYORUMğ.* 

*GELEN BİR MAİLDE BİR şEYLER SüYLüYOR* 

*MAİLİ AYNEN YAYINLIYORUM,,BUNDAN SONRASINA OKUYUCULAR KARAR VERECEKLER..*



temizeller sitesi turkiye disinda yasayan bir turkum

Bazi zamanlar turkce web page bakiyorum bir tanesi bu webpage icinde ilgic yazilariniz var.

Bir tanesi Rursvet servet siyaset=ihanettir basbakan recep tayyib ileilgili ilginc yazınız var.

U.S. yetkililere yazdıgı mektup bu kucuk bir ayrinti kapali kapiler ardinde verdigi sozler yakinde karsinize cikacaktir. 

Ya verdigi sozleri yerine getirecek yada ABD bunlari Turk kamusuna acikliyacak, Tayyib bir zavalli hem kendini hem ulkesini belanin icine atti. 



*Biz Denktaş ve Kıbrısğa dönelim mm..*

*Mailin içeriğini okudunuz,İyide bir makam mevki ve ikbal için bu değirmiydi..*

*DEĞMEZDİ. Bu zatlarında bu İHANETİ ikbal ve makam için işlediklerini düşünmek biraz ahmaklık, birazda saflık olurdu..*

*Bu hadisenin gerçeği ise. Aslına dönüşten başka bir şey değildir!!!*

*şu anda devam eden çalışmaların ötesindeki, daha yukarıdaki kale burçlarını fethedip. Hedeflerine daha kolay gitmek istemektedirler!!!*

*Söz konusu olan kale burçları. Herkes tarafından tahmin edilebilir!!!!*

*Diyelim ki aslınız Türk değil.. İyide asırlardır bu ülkede yaşıyorsunuz buranın ekmeğini yediniz..İnsan ekmeğini yediği yere nankörlük edermi?*

*Bu kadar ihanet etmek için, nasıl bir gerekçeniz olabilir?*

*Ama benim bildiğim. ve bir çoklarının da tahmin ettiği gibi. ülkemiz yönetimi dörtlü ihanet şebeksinin eline teslim edilmiş vaziyettedirğ*

*RUM, ERMENİ, KüRT, YAHUDİ, dölleri!!*

*Buda şu demektir!1*

*Türk yurdu bu dörtlü arasında paylaşılacaktır demektir!!*

*TüRK İNSANI EĞER GüZüNü AüMAZSA BU SON KAüINILMAZDIR!!!*

*Yakındağ* 

*üok şeyler değişecekğ* 

*Zaman çok şeylere gebedir..*

*Bekleyin göreceksiniz..*



*İnsanlar soruyorlar. Bu asker nerede diye.*

*Bazıları ise. Bu ülkücüler nerede diyorlar!!*

*ünce, askerlerin nerede olduğunu kısaca izah edelim*

*Ve araksından. ülkücülerin nerede olduklarına bakalım!!*

*üNCE ASKERİN NEREDE OLDUĞUNUN CEVABINI VERELİM!!!*

*Asker kışlasında, sinirleri erilmiş bir şekilde olayları izlemekte!!!*

*Dersenizğki askerin içinde de AKP ihanetine sıcak bakanlar var..*

*Dorudur vardır!!!*

*Türk yurdu işgale uğradığında da vardı!!!* 

*Osmanlı paşası geçinen apoletli ve sırmalı paşa markalılardan bir çokları işgal kuvvetlerinin kokteyllerinde şerefsizliklerini,ihanetlerini sergilerken, Mustafa kemal ve arkadaşlar, bu ülkenin nasıl kurtulacağının hesaplarını yapmaktaydılar!!*

*Bu günde kışlalarında, ülkenin başında dolanan felaketleri. kuşku ve kaygıyla seyreden, bu gidişe bir dur demek lazım diye düşünen askerler vardır..*

*Bundan kimsenin kaygısı ve tereddüdü olmasın!!*

*Bazıları da soruyor.* 

*Bu ülkücülere ne oldu diyeğ.*

*üLKüCüLER NEREDE DİYENLERE GELİNCE !!!*

*ülkücülere gelince:Onlar şimdi geçmişle hesaplaşıyorlar ama gerektiğinde sokaklara inmesini, kimse engelleyemez..*

*Bu vatanın tehlikede olduğunu sezdikleri an onları kimse tutamaz. Onların önlerine bend çekilemezğ*

*Anlayacağınız üLKüCüLER BURADA.*





*GüKLER ALEV KUSSA üSTüMüZE,*

*FIşKIRSA YERDEN CESETLERİMİZ,*

*SEVDALIDIR TüRKOĞLU, YURDUNA*

*NASIL SUSARIZ, NASIL KORKARIZ BİZ,*

*üüKSE GüK KUBBE, üSTüMüZE*

*BULUTLAR KüBUS üRETSELER*

*LAVLAR FIşKIRSA DENİZLERDEN*

*AYRILMADAN BİRBİRİNDEN, CANLA BEDEN* 

*SEVİşMEK GİBİDİR. SAVAşMAK BİZİM İüİN*

*TüRKOĞLU KAYBETMEDİ BU HASLETİNİ.*

*SIKILMIş YUMURKLARI* 

*BEKLİYOR TAşIRMASINI SABRIMIZI* 

*BİRKAü DüNME İLE üüBEş PİüİN*

*BEN SİZE SON OLACAKLARI SüYLEYEYİM:** 
Uzaklarda bir yerlerde bir dağ köyü varmış, köye ne böyyük adam gelmiş, neden onlar başka yerde görürlermiş.* 

*Bir gün: bir fısıltı dolaşmaya başlamış köyde, köye paşa geliyormuş, bir kaygıdır almış köylüyü. Bir taraftan seviniyorlar, bir taraftan dövünüyorlar, ya bu paşa denen nasıl biri! bir dudağı gökte, diğeri yerdemi derken. bütün köylü köy meydanında toplanıyor, başlıyorlar beklemeye.* 

*Vakit, akşam vakti.* 

*üküzleri önünde, tarladan dönen Mestan ağa birde ne görsün. Bütün köylü meydanda toplanmış, aklına ilk gelen ya muhtarın yada imamın ölmüş olması dır.* 

*Yoksa köylü neden toplansın.* 

*Hatta muhtar biraz üçkağıtçıdır, ölen o olsa bu kadar toplanmazlar köyün tekmili birden orada .*

*Bizim Mestan ağa galiba imam efendi ölmüştür der, başlar feryada. Mestan ağağnın feryadını gören köylüler, yok be Mestan emmi ölen kalan yok, sadece köye paşa gelecekmişte, şu paşa ne memen şeydir, bir görelim diye toplandık der.*

*Mestan ağa, bu sefer daha fazla bağırır:* 

*Bire gafiller, bire sefiller, kırk yılda köye bir paşa gelir, siz cenaze varmış gibi durursunuz der, tez elden bir şeyler bulunsun ve köylü dağıl biraz sonra ellerinde paslı bir zurna ile dönerler, amma bu arada paşada kaçmıştır.*

*Yine konuşmak Mestan ağaya kalır.. Mestan ağa musalla taşının üstüne çıkar elinde'ki paslı zurnayı köylüye doğru uzatır, ve şöyle der.*



*Ey köylü beni eyi dinleyin!!* 

*Paşayı kaçırdınız zurnayı ananızın a..na sokun derğ
şimdi bu iş burada bitmedi, Avrupa birliği ve diğer hainlere sesleniyorum geçen bir PAşA AüIKLADI AVRUPADAKİ BAZI üLKELRİN NUFUSU KADAR BİZDE HAİN VAR DEDİ..* 

*Ağzına sağlık paşam, bence daha fazla.* 

*Onlarda sesleniyorum,paşayı kaçırırsanız zurnayı ananızın a..na sokarsınızğ
Anlayana sivri sinek saz,anlamayana davul zurna,az..*



*Türk yurdunun çok acilen ğAKPğ İktidarının ve avenesinin hile ve desise ile ele geçirdiği kaleleri geri alıp bu adamları etkisiz hale getirmek gereklidir!!*

*Eğer geç kalınırsa ortada vatan toprak yurt gibi kavramları çağrıştıran hiçbir şey kalmayacaktırğ*

*Geç kalındığında sonuçları daha vahim ve daha elim olacaktır! Sonuçları şu anda Türk halkının aklının ucundan geçmeyecek kadar,Korkunç ve vahim olacaktır!!!
*

----------

